# أين يمكنني الحصول على دورات ndt الإختبارات الاتدميرية أو cnc في مصر أو السعودية



## حسام حرب (8 فبراير 2009)

هل أحد لديه معلومات عن أماكن لدورات الـ الإختبارات الاتدميرية ndt والاسعار الخاصة بها

وكل ما يخص هذا النوع من الإختبارات 

سواء كان في مصر أو السعودية


كذلك أي معلومة عن أماكن دورات تشغيل ماكينات الــ cnc
في مصر أو السعودية


شكراً لكم


----------



## vendetta (8 فبراير 2009)

بص ياراجل ياطيب انا سيارات وجرارات كلية تعليم صناعى بندرس هندسه السيارات والجرارات مع اختلاف اسم الكليه المهم انى رحت مكان ودخلت وشفت الاختبارات اللا اتلافيه Non distructive Test اللى انت تقصدها المهم المكان اللى اعرفه لازم عشان تدخله تكون ميكانيكا باور او ميكانيكا طيران فى مصر طبعا وفيه الاختبارات دى وبيتم تطبيقها لعى بعض القطع فى الطياره يعنى هاتشوف تطبيق عملى ولو عاوز تعرف ازاى ترو والتفاصيل كلمنى على الخاص وانا اقولك 

عشان ماحدش يحسدنا:68:


----------



## حمادة محمود (8 فبراير 2009)

http://www.cswip.com/categories/non_destructive_testing.jsp
فى نهاية هذة الموقع هتلاقى اجابة على كل اسئلتك المكان دا فى مصر


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (10 فبراير 2009)

ممكن ان تفتح هذا الموقع لشركة كوالتي كونترول المصرية في المهندسين - شارع شهاب - ناصية مكدونالد 
وهذه الشركة تعتبر الوكيل لجمعية الفحوصات اللاهدامة الامريكية 
www.quality-control.com


----------



## جابر كريم الشمري (10 فبراير 2009)

عفوا الموقع هو 
http://www.qualitycontrol-egypt.com/


----------



## malaksameh (15 أبريل 2010)

لدورات cnc كلمنى
م / سامح رشاد
0166657285


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------

